# Classic Taxidermy By Jack Fought



## TenPoint Matt (Mar 18, 2010)

With being in the industry I have seen many taxidermy studios work. My father out of NW Ohio is one of the best. He has been practicing the art of taxidermy for over 30 years. He does big game full, half, and shoulder mounts. He also does almost all species of fish. By appointment only 419-523-4566. Also feel free to PM me.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Does he have a web site to view his work:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## TenPoint Matt (Mar 18, 2010)

He is by appointment only so he does not do much advertising. The next time I go to visit I will get some pictures around to post or send pm.


----------

